# light dimming ?



## impetus (Mar 5, 2011)

hey fish folk.... 
my lights are on a timmer and I was wondering if there is a way to get the lights to slowly dim with a timmer ? My fish seem to be shocked every night and thought id give them a more natural transition. It seems this should be a no brainer , but I cant seem to wrap my head around is so ...... time to call in the pro's.


----------



## JKarse (Dec 28, 2010)

It all depends, whats your lighting setup?


----------



## impetus (Mar 5, 2011)

4 x 24w 24inch sun blaze t5's


----------



## JKarse (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm not positive. The only way to really do it is if you have multiple lighting fixtures and one turns off earlier then the other one. I don't think it's really something to worry about. It won't really affect the fish in any way and if it does it'll only be for a few seconds.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I am not sure if you can dim the SunBlaz. I think ice-cap makes an electronic dimmable ballast (model 660?). Check with Jeff at JL but you likley have to spend a few $.


----------



## impetus (Mar 5, 2011)

ya i bought the lights at jl so ill go talk to him. Im not to worried about the transition on the fish but I thought it might seem more natural to both me and the fish.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I have 2 48" -2 bulb t-5 glo fixtures on one of my tanks, I bring them on at different times and turn them off at staggered times. It seems to work well on this set up. I don't really think the fish care one way or the other I am just trying to cut down the on off power surge.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

impetus said:


> ya i bought the lights at jl so ill go talk to him. Im not to worried about the transition on the fish but I thought it might seem more natural to both me and the fish.


Honestly, I think you fish will adjust to that - not sure if you would . My SW fish did.


----------

